# Small reef vs large FOWLR



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok so at this point am planning my next tank...
My first choice is

Small reef tank 20-40 gallon max 

Or second choice is

FOWLR tank 75-220 gallon... I know it's a big difference but depends on what I can get for a good deal

I would like to hear your opinions!!! On what you would do! I am leaning towards a small reef but the FOWLR tank would be interesting!

Also if you know where I could get a tank for either let me know it may help make a decition (I have an post in the marketplace thread by no replys yet!)


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm a n00b, but I <3 nano reefs. Mine is going pretty smoothly so far despite all the blah blah blah.

lots of nano build threads here, a lot of amazing ones:
http://www.nano-reef.com/forum/3-members-aquariums/

i really like the tank styles below, very classy

IM nuvo









ADA









CAD lights


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I say go big now. Get some fish that you know you're going to enjoy...like a school of 10 anthias, for instance. Once they're settled and eating then get a trio of impact show fish like tangs...Yellow, Powder blue, and Naso with streamers would be wicked. Avoid predatory fish like Lionfish or eels although I've seen some nice reefs with these guys. But as you add more fish keep in mind that someday you WILL want to add a coral...and then another...and then slowly but surely, you've got a reef. The best of both worlds!

Good luck...start a build thread when you've decided.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go big. You can always make a FOWLR into a reef. A nano, you can't really turn it into a real FOWLR.

It also depends on what you like. Do you like feeding fish and watching them swim around, or do you like staring at corals and trying to spot tiny critters in your tank?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Get the 220G, first with fish then gradually add corals.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

A FOWLR tank in the 220 would be interesting.

Advantages would be:

Coral eating fish can be kept

Less maintenance and worry about parameters.

Rock work can be simple and made to accommodate shy fish and interesting rock work and not worry about potential coral placement

You can keep larger fish species

Reef setup:

Large selection of coral

More natural looking i think.

Fragging

More of a conversation piece

Eventually you will prob end up with coral from hitch hikers or you'll want some coral in the tank even in a FOWLR. I would go big and you can always add coral later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow you all have me thinking hard now!!! Those nanos look sweet but some of the ideas of a large tank interest me to!!! I really like the idea of the anthias and tangs!!!! That would be amazing!

I am going to keep you updated... And definetly post a build thread!

Thanks for all the awesome ideas!


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

So after lots of thinking I have decided on buying fragbox's tank (36" long x 10" wide x 12" tall) those are the measurements of the top of my head... I decided on this because 
1. It will be able to be placed in our living room were we can enjoy it more.
2. I will have to shut the tank down in 3 years when I have to go to university so a smaller tank makes more sense at the moment.

I will not be picking up the tank untill the end of the month so it gives me time to think of the equipment I am going to use so far my thoughts are 

The tank
Fluval G3 canister filter (also from fragbox)
Both of those are 100% getting

This is what I am still planning 

3 par 38 LEDs 
Mp10
Heater

Livestock...
A pair of designer clowns 
Some type of cool goby 
And of course coral!!!

Give me your input on what you think of my plans and give me ideas! I am trying to make this tank as "baisic" as possible.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your problem is you aren't thinking right. Go with the 220g and make it fowlr and once you have it up and running then make a 20g nano so you can put coral in that can be moved to the large tank when ready. You are going to need a qt anyways so why not make it interesting


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sadly I can't afford it at the time to have two saltwater tanks... Especially to have a 220 gallon reef!!! I spent thousands in coral in just my 72 gallon! That's why I think it is wiser for me to do a nano reef! (I have to buy a car in the spring to)


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

I see your point tho!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You don't need a car...what you really need is two tanks


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol I have to be able to drive to Toronto to pick up coral tho


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's what shipping is for.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

You got me I have no more excuses... You make some good points


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

In case you didn't notice, everyone's advice here was to go with a big tank and I agree. A big tank is way easier to maintain and has such a huge long term potential that the cost in the short term is very little. Water is cheap and lighting is neglible if you start FOWLR. If you want corals, just light above the area you need it and build at your own pace from one side to the other.
Think of it as having a 4 foot tank and blocking out 3 feet of the viewing area so can only see only one foot of it; consider this your nano. Matter of fact you don't even need to put anything on the "blocked out" section except water. Another way to look at it is having a tank separater at the 1/4 posiiton of the tank and having a nano reef on the 1/4 side and a big FOWLR on the 3/4 side.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

By the time I leave for school if I got a large tank I still would not be at where I would want it to be... So for the next few years a nano tank will be great for me! Also I was doing a 72 gallon reef tank and then ran out of money and was forced to shut Down the tank which sucked! So anything bigger than that I suspect would drain my money fast as soon as I start to add coral!

For all the people that don't know me I am only 15 without a job... That's why I talk about running out of money a lot!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

superfishy45 said:


> By the time I leave for school if I got a large tank I still would not be at where I would want it to be... So for the next few years a nano tank will be great for me! Also I was doing a 72 gallon reef tank and then ran out of money and was forced to shut Down the tank which sucked! So anything bigger than that I suspect would drain my money fast as soon as I start to add coral!
> 
> For all the people that don't know me I am only 15 without a job... That's why I talk about running out of money a lot!


Good for you for been able to be in the hobby at your age!! Go with Nano and when you graduate and are making lots of dough you can go big!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

100% agree with Liz. Now we know how little you have to spend I would say go with a 20g reef


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks I am the only person I know that does this at my age! I love it tho it's so addicting and rewarding! 

And I plan to own a tank my whole life so a bigger tank will definitely be in my future!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

superfishy45 said:


> Thanks I am the only person I know that does this at my age! I love it tho it's so addicting and rewarding!
> 
> And I plan to own a tank my whole life so a bigger tank will definitely be in my future!


That is great!


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet, the g3 is so sick.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

superfishy45 said:


> So after lots of thinking I have decided on buying fragbox's tank (36" long x 10" wide x 12" tall) those are the measurements of the top of my head... I decided on this because
> 1. It will be able to be placed in our living room were we can enjoy it more.
> 2. I will have to shut the tank down in 3 years when I have to go to university so a smaller tank makes more sense at the moment.
> 
> ...


Setup seems very similar to the fragbox display tank, sweet. I really like that tank, looks super classy. I love what the website says:

*I dont dose anything! no chemicals, no additives, nada!

just water changes every Sunday to replace nutrients

I like to KEEP THINGS SIMPLE*

hahaha, this guy is my hero

http://fragbox.ca/my-aquarium/:

"









My Current Display Tank

Dimensions: 32″ x 10″ x 12 3/8″
Lighting: 3x Halo LED Bulbs from www.lightboxleds.com
Filtration: Fluval G3 Canister (Filter floss + Chemi pure elite)
Biological Filtration: Live rock
Water Motion: Vortech MP10
Skimmer: None!
Salt: Reef Crystals

I dont dose anything! no chemicals, no additives, nada!

just water changes every Sunday to replace nutrients

I like to KEEP THINGS SIMPLE
"


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea I am going to do it very similar to his tank, I am going to have sand bottom and a different aqua scape tho!
I also like the functions the G3 has!

Thanks for all the replys so far


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have opposite aspirations..

I want a giant coral/anemone only tank with minimal fish


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

That would be a very nice tank very calming... I love to see some fish tho especially to watch their personalities!


----------

